# Question about cancer in goldens



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I've made no secret about the fact I don't have goldens. I have a close cousin who has one,(is on her 3rd) and I petsit for 3 (all previous golden owners). All lovely dogs

Anyway, unfortunately all the people I'm involved in above, have lost their gorgeous dogs to cancer It's like losing one of my own, since I've been very close to all the petsitter owned ones. 

One family, is now on their fourth golden, he's healthy so far, he's young, but the last three passed from cancer.

I know there is no answer as to "why", but I do wonder 'why' it seems to be so very prevailant in goldens? Does it seem to be genetic? or just a bad deal of the cards?


----------



## charliebear (Dec 20, 2011)

i have lost 2 goldens to cancer, I have a 2 year old and waiting to get another. Cancer is very high in goldens and it can be genetic. both had the same type. but where not related. But those of us who love the golden will always want the breed. there is a lot of study being done. But I read where a time ago there was 1 male who had this gene and sired many puppies and that is how all this started. but who knows.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think you need to take the age of the dog into account when discussing cancers. A cancer in a 3 year old Golden is much different than a cancer in a 13 or 14 year old Golden, just like in humans. 

I've had 2 goldens die from hemangiosarcoma, at age 13 1/2 and the other exactly one month shy of 13 years. I consider both dogs as having lived full and long lives. They could have passed away at that age from any number of things, but it just happened to be cancer.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be anything. My Penny got her cancer at 5 and is still alive, fighting, at age 8. I am thankful for every day I have with her. When I look at her family tree, I see dogs living long lives, and some not as long. Her dad died of cancer. So it is hard to tell. You have to remember that all breeds are prone to some sort of health issue. So you take your chance with any breed.


----------



## Ljc0114 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Lymphoma at young age*

I love goldens and have had them for almost thirty years. My five year old darling Kramer died last friday of lymphoma. He was due to start chemo on monday and sd been biopsied a couple weeks prior. In less than two months after finding two swollen nodes in his neck, the clock ran out. I still cant believe it. He died on my lap. Before him, duke had lymphoma also and died at four and a half. I had made a decision not to treat him and could not do that again, but it made no difference anyway. Kelsey, smart as a whip, clever as they come, lovable as the day is long, died peacefully in her sleep at age 12...that's how it should be. I agree, cancer after a healthy normal life is not much different than a human. But i think cancer inthese young dogs represents a bigger problem. Why does it happen so frequently? The odds of two of same age, same cancer, different breeder? Is it related to food, inbreeding, pesticides?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ljc0114, I am sorry for your loss of Kramer. Cancer is an evil.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind is something an oncologist mentioned to me. She indicated that one of the reasons we see more Goldens with cancer than it seems there is with other dogs is that there are just more of them. I think Goldens are second only to labs in the number of households with that breed of dog.
Sadly one of my dogs was stricken with cancer but it will never change my love of the breed.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am very heart broken to hear of your Kramer. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Cody passed from cancer at age 10. Perhaps more testing should be done......


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think because Goldens are so popular you hear more about cancer within the breed than other breeds. All of my dogs have passed from Cancer. The same for my parents and other relatives overall excluding freak but tragic accidents. All different breeds and all different ages.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is a good read that may help answer some of your questions.
http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/cancer.pdf

The author of the article is highly regarded in the field of Golden's. I've talked with the her a couple times. Amazing person to talk with.

I've had two die from cancer. One (male) at 8 with osteosarcoma and one (female) at 10 from lymphoma.

I have one now that is 14 and so far doing pretty well. I also have a 3 year old male who, so far, is doing well. I also realize he has about a 60% chance of getting something ugly...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am doing as much preventative things as I can for Lola. I only give her clean purified water, a raw diet, I have added formulas for detox, mushrooms for anti tumor etc. There are lots of great formulas out there for pets now to enhance immune systems in our dogs and cats. You have to be very pro-active in this - nothing is 100%- but I do think there are diets and lifestyles that may not be healthy and contribute to many cancers.


----------

